# Frozen 10 lb chub of raw food



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm putting Brenna back on raw, so I got a 10 lb chub of bravo to start out with. I need to make room in the freezer for rmb, etc. Anyways, does anyone have any tips on cutting the chub up? Its frozen solid, I put it in the fridge for now so I guess I will have to cut it up late tonight or sometime tomorrow. Is there any other way to cut it up?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

For frozen solid stuff my husband has used a large flathead screwdriver and a mallet...seriously! To chisel things apart so to speak. It might be easier to let it thaw a bit though








If you want to thaw it faster I suppose you could also put it in some lukewarm water.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I have used Bravo and other kinds of packaged raw, plus meats from butchers. The bravo tends to be on the juicy side so, try slitting it open with a knife in the sink after it thaws almost all of the way through. Plastic bags on the scale and use my hands to scoop it out. After a few chubs you really get a feel for the correct weight and it goes super fast. The more it thaws the easier it is for me to re bag for meals.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I use Columbia River Natural ( http://www.columbiarivernaturalpetfoods.com/catalog.htm ) which come in 2lb chubs. I usually thaw just enough that I can get through the still frozen portions with a serated (sp) knife. Usually I thaw in the 'fridge but sometimes in a sink of cool water.
I then put those "slabs" into ziplock containers and they go to 'fridge or freezer depending on how much I intend to give over the next few days.
This works for me very well, it's easy to portion the chub out cutting it with a knife, knowing that it's 2 lbs makes it just a matter of math


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I used to use 2 lb chubs of k9 kravings and that was easy, the problem is that this one is 10 lbs, its like a big frozen meat log. lol I'm just going to let it thaw in the fridge I guess. I'm just being impatient. lol


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You need a chain saw


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty much


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How thick is it? I've used a sawzall (reciprocating saw) to cut frozen turkeys and duck with GREAT success. 

Change your blade first. Not just for cleanliness, but it needs to be pretty sharp. Then again, I was cutting through frozen bone too.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Caja's MomI have used Bravo and other kinds of packaged raw, plus meats from butchers. The bravo tends to be on the juicy side so, try slitting it open with a knife in the sink after it thaws almost all of the way through. Plastic bags on the scale and use my hands to scoop it out. After a few chubs you really get a feel for the correct weight and it goes super fast. The more it thaws the easier it is for me to re bag for meals.


Update-I used this method but used a spoon and a huge bowl. (No idea why my dad has such a freakishly large bowl) I measured out 9-1 lb baggies and let Brenna clean the bowl along with the remaining 1 lb.







It worked pretty well, if Brenna does OK on it (digestively speaking of course) I will probably do this regularly and supplement with RMB for her teeth.


----------

